# Introducing: Junior my Colby Boy. :)



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

This is my boy Jr. from my good friends at Rampage Kennels. I got him on November 12th. He just turned 8 months. Loving this guy! Look for this flashy guy in the ADBA ring for the 2012 show season! 

His hobbies include flirt pole, spring pole and eating.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Love the coat on this doggy


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

pretty dog. he looks like a fireball


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Super cute!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

He's got a ton of drive for the flirt pole and the make shift spring pole I set up.  I will have to build him a real one when it gets warmer out. But inside the house he is calm as can be except for when him and Helena are rough housing. Which they get along just fine! I wasn't sure how it would be at first. But Helena has adjusted to him!


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

those colby pups are looking great


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey ya, you finally got em.. Congratulations!!!! He looks great!

Good choice I know you were thinking on it for a while.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

congrats , been sneaking peaks of him on FB glad he is working out so well. Looks great good luck with him in the ring next year


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

so excited for you, love the pic with Zach! Such a handsome pup  Glad he and Helena are getting on


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone! FH, he was worth the wait!  He is incredibly goofy! haha I say he can't help that is grandpa was his uncle's cousin.  haha


----------



## Ishdat a Pitbull? (Apr 23, 2011)

beautiful looking brindle!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Goo I heart him, he is just as awesome in person as in his pics


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks Tye! I def got lucky with him.


----------

